# akadama - question



## gzylo (29 Mar 2010)

Hi

Do you vac your akadama + do you find that corys disturb too mutch of it?


Thanks


----------



## Richard Dowling (29 Jun 2011)

I also need an answer to this one, I use a Syphon Vac and need to know whether I will still be able to when I get Akadama, can anyone help?


----------



## Westyggx (2 Jul 2011)

I have not vacced my Akadama since i have had it (had it about 5 months) my shrimp clean any excess food and what not. although on the odd occasion when the vacuum does go a bit close it does stir the substrate up a bit and it gets small clouds forming.


----------

